# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  مسابقة "أبطال العرب" تعاود انطلاقها في 2011 تحت مسمى جديد

## الحصن نيوز

كشف الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم عن الاسم الجديد لمسابقة "دوري أبطال العرب" والتي ستحمل اسمها الجديد "كأس الأندية العربية" مع بداية موسم 2011/2012 .




وكانت عدد من الأندية العربية – الآسيوية و الإفريقية – شاركت في اجتماع مع أعضاء الاتحاد ،حيث تم الإعلان عن آخر موعد لاستلام طلبات المشاركة من الأندية والتي حددت حتى نهاية أيلول القادم على ان تسحب قرعة البطولة منتصف تشرين الأول 2011.  

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

